# Storm chasing gallery 1



## wxnut (Jul 12, 2009)

1.






2.





3.





4. Getting pretty dark out. Shot at ISO 1600.





5.





6.





7. Pano of about 150 degree field of view.





8. Another pano.





9.





Doug Raflik


----------



## Yemme (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh that's hot... 2 & 8.... Wow!


----------



## dwol (Jul 13, 2009)

wow!!! 8 is so awesome! sweet pics


----------



## WV350Z (Jul 13, 2009)

Im so jealous I would love to do this!


----------



## choudhrysaab (Jul 13, 2009)

really great job done and you guys are pretty brave running behind those storms =)


----------



## NateS (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow incredible.  I just told my wife the other day (while watching a storm chasers show) how I'd love to ride along with them and do photography.  You've done an awesome job at capturing these.


----------



## Froggy (Jul 13, 2009)

You're lucky to have these outstanding storms! I'm dreaming to catch a tornado : )
Number 8 is breathtaking!


----------



## wxnut (Jul 13, 2009)

NateS said:


> Wow incredible.  I just told my wife the other day (while watching a storm chasers show) how I'd love to ride along with them and do photography.  You've done an awesome job at capturing these.



Tempest tours, which I drive for, had a "photographers tour" this year. (The others in my pictures are this years guests.) I see they dont have one next year, but if you want to go when the most photogenic storms are, go in early June.

Storm Chasing Expeditions by Tempest Tours

Doug Raflik


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 13, 2009)

Great shots.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Jul 13, 2009)

WV350Z said:


> Im so jealous I would love to do this!



Just what i thought when i saw the first pic...WOW!


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Jul 13, 2009)

Fantastic shots....


----------



## epp_b (Jul 13, 2009)

Holy crap'n'crap'n'crap'n'crap'n'crap'n'crap'n'crap'n'crap!

#1 looks three-dimensional!


----------



## dascrow (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice Shots, #8 is just incredible!  I've been watching storm chasers on discovery a lot lately and I'm hooked.   If I had more free time, I'd love to be out there.


----------



## babymelons (Jul 14, 2009)

Loving #8. In what state were these taken?


----------



## Rere (Jul 14, 2009)

I like 8 and 9, but 1 is also pretty awesome too.


----------



## wxnut (Jul 14, 2009)

babymelons said:


> Loving #8. In what state were these taken?



Colorado, South Dakota, and Nebraska.


----------



## papatooth (Jul 17, 2009)

i love the layering of the clouds, very nice. also what are you using for a lens?


----------



## iflynething (Jul 17, 2009)

I wasn't going to, but I HAVE to say stuff about these one by one!

1) I just want to know if that is a "Dorothy" in the road (from Twister?)
2) Wonderful! Looks like God's hand is coming out of the sky
3) Pretty good also. Didn't know this many people got out to chase storms
4) I LOVE THE GRAIN, especially at the base. The grain makes the picture. I think a B&W conversion and adding grain would make it better
8) Great! It's amazing how clouds like this form
9) I think having the van out of the shot would have been better. The motorcycle is great...like they are going away from the storm!

~Michael~


----------



## wxnut (Jul 18, 2009)

papatooth said:


> i love the layering of the clouds, very nice. also what are you using for a lens?



The 2 lenses I use for chasing are the Canon L 24-70 2.8 and a Sigma 14mm 2.8.

Thanks for looking.

Doug Raflik


----------



## wxnut (Jul 18, 2009)

iflynething said:


> I wasn't going to, but I HAVE to say stuff about these one by one!
> 
> 9) I think having the van out of the shot would have been better. The motorcycle is great...like they are going away from the storm!
> 
> ~Michael~



I would have loved that but I was actually using the van to shield the wind and blowing dust.

Thanks for looking and your comments.

Doug Raflik


----------

